# **** the Planet!!



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Let it burn!!










This guy is my hero

:bowdown1:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

:nervous:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

now thats how you transport your toys :clap:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Not really ! Look how stupidly he's managed to fasten the straps to the wheels.

Looks loose.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I think you are missing the point


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh I didn't notice the green scenery in the background.


You mean having a Humvy as a slave car for your F40, and the combination of the two ?

okay...


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks like he's french though...:nervous:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'll forgive that


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

All it needs is a dead seal in the boot to top it off!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Cool combination but have to agree on the strapping, very lame LOL. But they do look the [email protected]@cks together none the less.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry Mook but that Humvee is a total lightweight, very economical as well. If you want a complete **** the planet gas guzzling tow vehicle, this is the weapon of choice

Thornycroft Antar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Sorry Mook but that Humvee is a total lightweight, very economical as well. If you want a complete **** the planet gas guzzling tow vehicle, this is the weapon of choice
> 
> Thornycroft Antar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You could not only tow your race car with this but you could also take your feccing house along for the ride :chuckle: serious TOOL!


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Sorry Mook but that Humvee is a total lightweight, very economical as well. If you want a complete **** the planet gas guzzling tow vehicle, this is the weapon of choice
> 
> Thornycroft Antar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Just looked on the tinterweb and it's quoting 2-3mpg


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

If you can afford an F40 to keep in your garage to [email protected]@k at(360/365 days a year), you probably wouldn't care less how many mpg your tow slave does to trailer it 5 times a year it ever gets to see the sunlight. You might as well trailer it in style.


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

but you will care if you can only tow at 28mhp hahahahaha


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Didnt they use Lambo engines in some of those things????


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh my...........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsK8PEZf9k8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

gtr R33 lee said:


> Didnt they use Lambo engines in some of those things????


Nah, it's American made Hummer H1. You must've thought of Lamborghini LM002 which was pretty similar in looks and had V12 Countach engine.










Lamborghini LM002 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

gtr R33 lee said:


> Oh my...........Ferrari F40!! backfire!!! - YouTube


Very nice, but WTF is going on with the xmas decorations all over the windscreen!


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

I think this guy is just going to take his recycling.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

zell said:


> Nah, it's American made Hummer H1. You must've thought of Lamborghini LM002 which was pretty similar in looks and had V12 Countach engine.


Your right, the Hummer H1 has a 6.5 TD that "only" uses about 1 liter diesel per 3 miles 
And the LM002 has a 5.2 liter V12 orginally out off the Countach and retuned. 
And actually for such a big car they go like stink! Idrove a customers normal one and the militaria version and I must say I was impressed with both 
Although less impressed at the petrolstation as the tanks hold over 120 liters :runaway:


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

zell said:


> Nah, it's American made Hummer H1. You must've thought of Lamborghini LM002 which was pretty similar in looks and had V12 Countach engine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh thas the boy! :thumbsup:, yea look very similar, re the F40 i went to Manchester couple of weeks back, delivered a intercooler and a engine for a friend, walked into this workshop which on the outside looked absolutely nothing, inside was full of exotic cars, i had to shout the misses to come and hae a lopok lol, had a F40 on a ramp, mechanic was saying chap who owns it drives like hes stole it, he had telephoned the garage asking how many cars he had in there as forgotton how many cars hes got!, mechanic said he's had the car a year and is worth 150k more thab he paid now, cant be bad ragging the shit ouit of a F40 and making money on it also.


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Clive S-P said:


> Very nice, but WTF is going on with the xmas decorations all over the windscreen!


Pmsl, i missed that!...but was in awe with the F40..


----------

